# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  ինվեստիցիաների վերաբերյալ կուրսաին ռեֆերատ

## Lucky001

խնդրում եմ  օգնել գտնել  կուրսաիններ և ռեֆերատներ հետևյալ վերնագրերի վերաբերյալ`  
                            1. Չհատուցվող ծախսեր
                            2. Նախագծի ֆինանսական իրացվելիությունը 
                            3. Ֆինանսական մուտքեր

----------


## Kuk

Կարողա էս թեման օգնի քեզ.
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=517&highlight

----------


## Lucky001

շնորհակալ  եմ

----------


## Dok

ժողովուրդ ուրիշ հասցեներ կամ նյութեր չկան ?

----------


## Մեմի

Որոշ բաներ ունեմ, կոնկրետ թեման ասեք; Եթե ռուսերենը հարմար է, շատ կա համացանցում; Կարող եք նաև պատվիրել;

----------


## Belle

տնտեսի հետ կապված ես էլ ունեմ ահագին նյութ էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով.. եթե կոնկրետ վերնագիր լինի, կօգնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Հովհաննես

Մի 2 խոսքով ասեմ 1. չհատուցվող ծախսերի մասին, դրանք տրանսֆերտներն են այսինքն թոշակները, հաշմանդամության, նպաստները (ոչ միշտ է այս գործընթացները պետությունը անում ավելի հաճախ սոցապ-ի գործն է)

----------


## Qnar

Ինձ պետք ա չհատւցվող ծախսեր թեմայի մասին նյութեր...

----------

